# Jacking Points -Revealed!!



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

For those who were having trouble understanding the Service Manual sketch of the GTO Jacking Points (OK, maybe I was the only one), here is an undercarriage picture with the Jacking Points highlighted:










Yellow are the Centerline Points (Points 4 from the SM Diagram)
Green are the Frame Points (Points 2 from the SM Diagram)

I, for one, couldn't figure out what the front centerline point was until I found this picture.

I Hope this helps.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Excellent info! :cheers 

That's funny-- I just picked those spots as the most likely-looking / strongest points. It's good to be vindicated.

The manual just _sucks_ when it comes to useful info, as GM's lawyers take up most of the recycled paper therein to warn you about the various nasty ways this car can kill or maim you...


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

That's a great shot. Can't believe that I have never seen one similar to that one the vette forums. :cheers


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I would like one for my Z06, though I have long since figured out how to jack it up.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Good info! :cheers


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Whooops...! Looks like I miss the spot(s) thus far. I used the sheet metal just outboard of the forward green ones, and used the differential instead of just aft of it. No wonder the sheet metal looked a little bent afterwards. :confused 

From here out I'll know where they are located, thanks.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> Whooops...! Looks like I miss the spot(s) thus far. I used the sheet metal just outboard of the forward green ones, and used the differential instead of just aft of it. No wonder the sheet metal looked a little bent afterwards. :confused
> 
> From here out I'll know where they are located, thanks.


I've heard you can actually use the differential to jack the rear, but this is where the General wants you to do it.


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

What happens when you put the Harrop diff cover on?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> What happens when you put the Harrop diff cover on?


You can still use it, the Harrop cover is VERY beefy! :cheers


----------

